# Grassing on a Benefit Cheat You Dislike



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

If you knew someone you didn't really like who was claiming benefits on the sly, would you grass them up as a form of revenge?

Missus works at the home office (of all bloody places) and someone there is doing just that and she often jokes about dobbing her in but would you?

Snitches get stiches or throw her under the bus?!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes they are cheating you out of tax you pay


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

I would grass them up yes


----------



## Advikaz (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm actually in a similar situation.

Neither of them in the relationship have ever had a job (baby = benifits), he does cash in hand stuff now and then & doesn't declare it.

My other half is kind of friends with her, but I can't stand either of them, especially as they are always seemingly buying stuff & out somewhere having a spend up on our hard earnt.

boils my p*ss


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> Yes they are cheating you out of tax you pay


I agree with you 100%- but I always hear this argument it's the game you got to blame not the player which I don't understand.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Do it stop wasting time!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Ballin said:


> I agree with you 100%- but I always hear this argument it's the game you got to blame not the player which I don't understand.


Stealing is stealing simples


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

someone is scamming tax money that you and many other pay if you know such a person turn that person in as it effects not just you but alot of other people.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure I get this multi tier attitude

So if you don't like them you dob them in because they are stealing your tax money. But if it's your mate doing building work cash in hand and not paying tax, that you then have to make up, it's ok? If you're tax got reduced by the amount your mates are fiddling and they started paying it would you give it to them out of your own wallet?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

depends to what scale and how blatant they were with it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not sure I get this multi tier attitude
> 
> So if you don't like them you dob them in because they are stealing your tax money. But if it's your mate doing building work cash in hand and not paying tax, that you then have to make up, it's ok? If you're tax got reduced by the amount your mates are fiddling and they started paying it would you give it to them out of your own wallet?


Agree very double standard a mate is a mate but if hi`s scamming the system for money & works a full time cash in hand job. I think its a persons civic duty to call it inn.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not sure I get this multi tier attitude
> 
> So if you don't like them you dob them in because they are stealing your tax money. But if it's your mate doing building work cash in hand and not paying tax, that you then have to make up, it's ok? If you're tax got reduced by the amount your mates are fiddling and they started paying it would you give it to them out of your own wallet?


no they are doing both


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I say burn them and feed their children to pigs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Advikaz said:


> I'm actually in a similar situation.
> 
> Neither of them in the relationship have ever had a job (baby = benifits), he does cash in hand stuff now and then & doesn't declare it.
> 
> ...


you been at ministry long ?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ballin said:


> If you knew someone you didn't really like who was claiming benefits on the sly, would you grass them up as a form of revenge?
> 
> Missus works at the home office (of all bloody places) and someone there is doing just that and she often jokes about dobbing her in but would you?
> 
> Snitches get stiches or throw her under the bus?!


A grass is a grass! Nobody likes a grass. Defo stitches for snitches, unless its directly affecting you. Find some other form of "revenge" or just do something more constructive with your time  get a hobby.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not sure I get this multi tier attitude
> 
> So if you don't like them you dob them in because they are stealing your tax money. But if it's your mate doing building work cash in hand and not paying tax, that you then have to make up, it's ok? If you're tax got reduced by the amount your mates are fiddling and they started paying it would you give it to them out of your own wallet?


I don't think anyone has condoned that behaviour, I certainly do not. As Wheyman said stealing is stealing.

I am asking would you use reporting them as a way of getting one over someone.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ballin said:


> I don't think anyone has condoned that behaviour, I certainly do not. As Wheyman said stealing is stealing.
> 
> I am asking would you use reporting them as a way of getting one over someone.


Hell yeah i would you might even get some sort of reward who knows ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

let them get on with it , if the system was 100% fool proof the gov would still rob us , it is the gov that is the issue not those that claim what the gov allow them to .


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

what about able bodied people who can go the gym and whatnot but take the piss claiming disability? what should be done about them? you see them all the time in paper, spotted out and about on a bike. ****s


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Ballin said:


> I don't think anyone has condoned that behaviour, I certainly do not. As Wheyman said stealing is stealing.
> 
> I am asking would you use reporting them as a way of getting one over someone.


You all should be worrying about how much the corrupt politicians and bankers are ripping you off for instead of some woman claiming an extra couple of hundred quid a month. You do realise that 1 multi millionaire's or corporation's tax avoidance equates to more than the whole amount of benefits that are defrauded.

Big picture people! big picture!


----------



## Advikaz (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> you been at ministry long ?


Coming up for 2 years mate, occasionally see you in there as it goes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Advikaz said:


> Coming up for 2 years mate, occasionally see you in there as it goes.


ive just moved up north this weekend so wont be around anymore , not sure who you are going off username lol


----------



## Advikaz (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> ive just moved up north this weekend so wont be around anymore , not sure who you are going off username lol


That's a shame fella. You'd know me if you saw me I reckon. semi **** hair do? tall drive a white rs clio...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes I would. Fcuking cheaky cvnts.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Advikaz said:


> That's a shame fella. You'd know me if you saw me I reckon. semi **** hair do? tall drive a white rs clio...


yeah i have an idea , im normally head down trying to get into lifting so never really notice who has a **** hair do :lol:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Report them, there are people struggling to get what they need due to scum cheating and playing the system and making it hard for the genuinely needy to claim.

As for revenge, still report them and then send an anonymous letter saying "guess who reported you?" to the tosser, will leave them wondering who it was then :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Not me I'd never snitch on anybody wether I disliked them or not.

They'll be caught/grassed on soon enough I'd imagine.


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

Id grass... Look at it this way tho if you hate the C*unt... You pay taxes they are stealing from you.

I personally dont care about the unspoken dont grass... Coz if i dont know/like them they dont matter to me they could die for example wouldnt care whatsoever.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

blackmail them for half the benefits


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Advikaz said:


> That's a shame fella. You'd know me if you saw me I reckon. semi **** hair do? tall drive a white rs clio...


U sound fab


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

ewen said:


> ive just moved up north this weekend so wont be around anymore , not sure who you are going off username lol


Good lad up North is where it's at!

As for [email protected] that scam the system and have no intention of working like the rest of us, I believe I've aired my views on here before about incineration of said scumbags, at least the waiting list for a council house will go down :gun_bandana:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

funkdocta said:


> A grass is a grass! Nobody likes a grass. Defo stitches for snitches, unless its directly affecting you. Find some other form of "revenge" or just do something more constructive with your time  get a hobby.


Playground logic, they are affecting you directly...


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

It's a source of considerable annoyance to me when I hear some fat chavette insisting that she needs benefits to fund all her kids. One of the reasons we only have one child is that when the time was appropriate for us to do so, we couldn't afford it. Yet my taxes fund other people to have as many as they want.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

People do and always will play the system weather is 50 quid or 5 thousand it's still wrong


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nobody likes a snitch!


----------



## Advikaz (Dec 11, 2013)

Fatstuff said:


> U sound fab


Do my best


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

megatron said:


> Playground logic, they are affecting you directly...


No mate, just brought up not to be a grass. Benefit fraud accounts for less than 1% of the benefit budget. This in the grand scheme of things it nothing, and does not have any real affect on us. Compared with how much the multi millionaire and corporate tax avoiders are robbing "us".... Vodafone alone avoided more than 7 x the amount that was defrauded from benefit fraudsters.

People need to get things in perspective and get their head out their ****s.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

So true but nonetheless that 1% could still mean the difference between someone you love getting life-saving medical treatment or not.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> what about able bodied people who can go the gym and whatnot but take the piss claiming disability? what should be done about them? you see them all the time in paper, spotted out and about on a bike. ****s


Help them by shoving them down the stairs so they dont lose the money!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ballin said:


> If you knew someone you didn't really like who was claiming benefits on the sly, would you grass them up as a form of revenge?
> 
> Missus works at the home office (of all bloody places) and someone there is doing just that and she often jokes about dobbing her in but would you?
> 
> Snitches get stiches or throw her under the bus?!


I wouldn't grass them in personally, depends if you want to be a grass or not, seems a bit petty to give them a sly shot like that, but I guess if they would do the same to you them fuk'um :thumb:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

If I didn't like them I'd report them, if I liked them or didn't know them, I wouldn't


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

I know plenty benefit cheats i dont like, would i tout on them. NOT A FCUKING CHANCE OF IT!! Even thou i dont like them, i could never stoop so low as to grass on anyone. Its just moraly wrong in my book.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Ballin said:


> If you knew someone you didn't really like who was claiming benefits on the sly, would you grass them up as a form of revenge?
> 
> Missus works at the home office (of all bloody places) and someone there is doing just that and she often jokes about dobbing her in but would you?
> 
> Snitches get stiches or throw her under the bus?!


no sorry i hate grasses! RATS!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

cult said:


> I know plenty benefit cheats i dont like, would i tout on them. NOT A FCUKING CHANCE OF IT!! Even thou i dont like them, i could never stoop so low as to grass on anyone. Its just moraly wrong in my book.


x2


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

megatron said:


> So true but nonetheless that 1% could still mean the difference between someone you love getting life-saving medical treatment or not.


BALLIX!!


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## davemanton (Apr 23, 2009)

When first reading this I thought "yeah, I'd grass on them" but now I've had time to think I've realised that I probably know of at least 2 benefit cheats and I've never done anything about it. So in actual fact I guess I would ignore it and get on with my life!

At what point does a witness become a grass? Just curious


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

funkdocta said:


> *No mate, just brought up not to be a grass*. Benefit fraud accounts for less than 1% of the benefit budget. This in the grand scheme of things it nothing, and does not have any real affect on us. Compared with how much the multi millionaire and corporate tax avoiders are robbing "us".... Vodafone alone avoided more than 7 x the amount that was defrauded from benefit fraudsters.
> 
> People need to get things in perspective and get their head out their ****s.


So if someone burgled your house and you knew who it was you wouldn't phone the police?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Smitch said:


> So if someone burgled your house and you knew who it was you wouldn't phone the police?


God no, that would be grassing wouldn't it! What a horror!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Kimball said:


> God no, that would be grassing wouldn't it! What a horror!


Yep, couldn't do that.

Just goes to show the hypocrisy of the statement though.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Smitch said:


> So if someone burgled your house and you knew who it was you wouldn't phone the police?


Its not the same


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cult said:


> Its not the same


How so?

Surely a grass is a grass no?

Or are there different levels of snitching i'm not aware of?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ewen said:


> let them get on with it , if the system was 100% fool proof the gov would still rob us , it is the gov that is the issue not those that claim what the gov allow them to .


With the amount of billions the govt p1sses away each year, this whole issue is a small one, but they would like everyone to focus on it, to distract from the real money they are flushing down the toilet.

People should spend more time focusing on self improvement and not concern themselves with things designed to keep us bitching and moaning about each other.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Smitch said:


> How so?
> 
> Surely a grass is a grass no?
> 
> Or are there different levels of snitching i'm not aware of?


I meant that someone benefit cheating isnt the same as someone robbing your house! Now you might come back with some terminology saying that it is the same but IMO and others, its not


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> How so?
> 
> Surely *a grass is a grass* no?
> 
> Or are there different levels of snitching i'm not aware of?


Yep... pretty sure that's how the little rhyme goes lol

Didn't you know that if something is a rhyme it's automatically 100% correct. Just like curls get the girls!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benefits cheats and other such scum should be rounded up and publicly flogged. dirty thieving vile scumbags. the world would be a better place without them grass em up


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

cult said:


> I meant that someone benefit cheating isnt the same as someone robbing your house! Now you might come back with some terminology saying that it is the same but IMO and others, its not


So there are different levels of snitching and somebody stealing directly from you is allowed to be snitched on but somebody indirectly stealing, even though it might cost you more, is ok. Makes sense somewhere I'm sure, just not in my head.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I wouldn't blame you if you did and I wouldn't blame you if you didn't. We all pay taxes in some manner and it's annoying to see people abusing the system that we fund. However, I honestly believe that there are far greater abuses going on at the other end of society. The powers-that-be love to feed us stories of benefits cheats, and single parents with 12 kids getting 50k a year, just to keep us squabbling among ourselves whilst they siphon off billions.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nytol said:


> With the amount of billions the govt p1sses away each year, this whole issue is a small one, but they would like everyone to focus on it, to distract from the real money they are flushing down the toilet.
> 
> People should spend more time focusing on self improvement and not concern themselves with things designed to keep us bitching and moaning about each other.


exactly , far too many dwell on what others are doing .


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

ewen said:


> let them get on with it , if the system was 100% fool proof the gov would still rob us , it is the gov that is the issue not those that claim what the gov allow them to .


Pretty sure OP said the person concerned actually had a job, for the govt no less....

Would I? Dunno, never been in that situation. Legally I'd have to (I work for the civil service too) but it's unlikely anyone is going to make me aware of it


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cult said:


> I meant that someone benefit cheating isnt the same as someone robbing your house! Now you might come back with some terminology saying that it is the same but IMO and others, its not


I understand that, and that wasn't what i was getting at, of course they're different situations, it's the whole "i'm not a grass mentality".

It just makes me laugh that people say it to sound the big man but in reality they'd still "grass someone up" if the situation was deemed serious enough rendering the statement pointless.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I wouldn't blame you if you did and I wouldn't blame you if you didn't. We all pay taxes in some manner and it's annoying to see people abusing the system that we fund. However, I honestly believe that there are far greater abuses going on at the other end of society. The powers-that-be love to feed us stories of benefits cheats, and single parents with 12 kids getting 50k a year, just to keep us squabbling among ourselves whilst they siphon off billions.


Yep indirection - I love it...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Pretty sure OP said the person concerned actually had a job, for the govt no less....
> 
> Would I? Dunno, never been in that situation. Legally I'd have to (I work for the civil service too) but it's unlikely anyone is going to make me aware of it


it`s the govs fault for not having a fool proof system .


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

Burn them all with fire. Fed up of people taking advantage of our generous welfare state. I begrudge paying those who simply don't deserve it.

It would free up so much cash to invest elsewhere.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> exactly , far too many dwell on what others are doing .


You could say that and you're probably right to a point, but you could equally say that not enough people care about the society we live in and think it's ok to bury their heads in the sand and not speak up when they see something that s blatantly wrong... bit like that poor four year old lad Daniel Pelka who was going through bins at school for food and ended up getting tortured to death by his parents. People turned a blind eye to him and didn't dwell on what his parents were doing.

Often it's the braver option to stand up for what is right.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

ewen said:


> it`s the govs fault for not having a fool proof system .


What was it 12% rise - I think they pretty much have a foolproof system


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> You all should be worrying about how much the corrupt politicians and bankers are ripping you off for instead of some woman claiming an extra couple of hundred quid a month. You do realise that 1 multi millionaire's or corporation's tax avoidance equates to more than the whole amount of benefits that are defrauded.
> 
> Big picture people! big picture!


So what you are saying is that it is ok for the lazy fat ignorant people to do nothing but produce babies and get paid for it, yet the guy that has worked his **** off for years and made himself a few million should be crucified for not paying it back!!??? mmm good logic!! :no:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Kimball said:


> So there are different levels of snitching and somebody stealing directly from you is allowed to be snitched on but somebody indirectly stealing, even though it might cost you more, is ok. Makes sense somewhere I'm sure, just not in my head.


Do you peopl ehonestly think that if all benefit cheats stopped tomorrow, your taxes would drop. Not a fcuking chance of it because them bastards in the shirt and ties will come up with some other bullsh1t reason to get that extra bit of money out of you. The sooner you people realise this, the better your life will be. As for the benefit cheats, i couldnt give 2 fcuks about them and what they do with the money because ive alot more on my plate to worry about that being jealous of a few idiots ****ing up 50quid a week.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

I wouldn't grass them up for revenge... I'd do it because I hate benefit cheating b*stards.

We need welfare for those genuinely in need. But the lazy bad back culture makes me sick.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2004mark said:


> You could say that and you're probably right to a point, but you could equally say that not enough people care about the society we live in and think it's ok to bury their heads in the sand and not speak up when they see something that s blatantly wrong... bit like that poor four year old lad Daniel Pelka who was going through bins at school for food and ended up getting tortured to death by his parents. People turned a blind eye to him and didn't dwell on what his parents were doing.
> 
> Often it's the braver option to stand up for what is right.


voting them into power is what has caused it not turning a blind eye to hungry abused kids .


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> benefits cheats and other such scum should be rounded up and publicly flogged. dirty thieving vile scumbags. the world would be a better place without them grass em up


What if they could outlift you especially for reps at a high weight.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Its amazing to how many peeps want to grass others up but run to the polling stations voting for the most corrupt fukers on earth who steal your taxes every day to fund their lavish lifestyles.

That seems more exceptable tho as they wear suits and ties and carry a breafcase with a nice posh bs accent.

Why not grass up the government to for going into Iraq for a none smoking bomb and not admitting to us all it was to make us richer with oil.Basically stealing from other countries.So is that not scamming the tax payers money in a huge degree?

Brushed under the carpet what the bankers done and got away with it never mind the huge bonus they received for doing it.But lets attack the working class just they easier sorted in courts


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Smitch said:


> So if someone burgled your house and you knew who it was you wouldn't phone the police?


No I would go break their legs. And yes there is double standards when it comes to something that directly effects you, like a burglary, and something that is not your business... i.e. claiming some extra dole.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

funkdocta said:


> No I would go break their legs. And yes there is double standards when it comes to something that directly effects you, like a burglary, and something that is not your business... i.e. claiming some extra dole.


So you're being brought up not to be a grass isn't true then, cos you would actually grass.

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Nuts60 said:


> So what you are saying is that it is ok for the lazy fat ignorant people to do nothing but produce babies and get paid for it, yet the guy that has worked his **** off for years and made himself a few million should be crucified for not paying it back!!??? mmm good logic!! :no:


No mate, neither I or anybody else has said its ok. There are just better things to worry about. People getting on their high horse about benefit scroungers and then saying or doing **** all about the biggest rip off artists are just ****ing ignorant. Logic has nothing to do with it, I never said either was ok. Hope you understand what i was saying now?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Smitch said:


> So you're being brought up not to be a grass isn't true then, cos you would actually grass.
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up.


I said i would break their legs. Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Ballin said:


> If you knew someone you didn't really like who was claiming benefits on the sly, would you grass them up as a form of revenge?


If it's someone you really dislike then I think it would be a good way of getting revenge.

1) you don't have to get your hands dirty or broken from repeatly punching them.

2) they won't know who grassed them up.

3) the lack of unentitled money they will no longer be receiving will mean they'll have to go and work for money like the rest of us.

If I hated someone that much I'd even grass them up to HMRC and have their tax payments check :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry that's just something funny to me from another thread which has since been closed.

Benefit cheats I despise most are people who pop out kids to get more cash, people who claim yet have never paid into the system and people lying about disabilities. That's a personal one for me as I know someone who had to fight to get disability allowance when it was obvious they needed it. And there's others out there claiming for it when they don't need it. @r5eholes:cursing:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> voting them into power is what has caused it not turning a blind eye to hungry abused kids .


We don't vote teachers, medics, social workers and welfare officers into their jobs, these people are just like you and I and the other parents stood at the school gate that probably had suspicions, part of a society.

My point is if you feel something is wrong you should have the balls to speak up about it, even though if it might not be the easy option.

But I agree with your first point as well that there are some nosy parkers who should also mind their own business.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> No mate, neither I or anybody else has said its ok. There are just better things to worry about. People getting on their high horse about benefit scroungers and then saying or doing **** all about the biggest rip off artists are just ****ing ignorant. Logic has nothing to do with it, I never said either was ok. Hope you understand what i was saying now?


Thanks for the clarification :thumbup1:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea I would grass them, does my head in seeing people take the **** and have everything given to them when rest of us work hard and get nothing


----------



## special-k25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I personally would never grass anyone up just because I don't like them, they will fall on their own sword eventually


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2004mark said:


> We don't vote teachers, medics, social workers and welfare officers into their jobs, these people are just like you and I and the other parents stood at the school gate that probably had suspicions, part of a society.
> 
> My point is if you feel something is wrong you should have the balls to speak up about it, even though if it might not be the easy option.
> 
> But I agree with your first point as well that there are some nosy parkers who should also mind their own business.


its about the benefit system and the gov that decide how its run not teachers docs and parents :whistling:


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

If it directly effected me I.e burgling my house then aye I would.

If it directly affected a friend then I would tell them and leave it in their hands.

Grassing cos I don't like a person, not a chance.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> its about the benefit system and the gov that decide how its run not teachers docs and parents :whistling:


You've clealy missed my point. Never mind lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2004mark said:


> You've clealy missed my point. Never mind lol


I didn't I was making light of the topic


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Smitch said:


> I understand that, and that wasn't what i was getting at, of course they're different situations, it's the whole "i'm not a grass mentality".
> 
> It just makes me laugh that people say it to sound the big man but in reality they'd still "grass someone up" if the situation was deemed serious enough rendering the statement pointless.


I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cult said:


> I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


VIDSORBIGGESTLOADOFBULLPOOIHAVEEVERHEARD


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cult said:


> I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


Fortunately i live in the civilised world.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Fortunately i live in the civilised world.


Show me this civilised word you live in because im afarid, thats a pipe dream man. The world we live in is dirt of the highest order!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cult said:


> I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


serious question, not a dig or a pi55take, but do you think all the bad stuff that has happened to you is partly due to the way in which you deal with things like the party?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> serious question, not a dig or a pi55take, but do you think all the bad stuff that has happened to you is partly due to the way in which you deal with things like the party?


No man, he's just one of the most unluckiest guys in the world and trouble just seems to find him, to suggest he brings all the stabbing and hammer swinging on himself would be outrageous


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> serious question, not a dig or a pi55take, but do you think all the bad stuff that has happened to you is partly due to the way in which you deal with things like the party?


It was just part of growing up where i lived. In saying that, was a bit of a nutter so i guess your prob right but in saying that, you need to be a bit nuts in this world we live in because if you dont, youll get walked all over. weither that sitting in an office somewhere or standing outside a pub. Same logic still applies IMO


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> serious question, not a dig or a pi55take, but do you think all the bad stuff that has happened to you is partly due to the way in which you deal with things like the party?


Just curious, how would you deal with that situation about next door partying ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cult said:


> It was just part of growing up where i lived. In saying that, was a bit of a nutter so i guess your prob right but in saying that, you need to be a bit nuts in this world we live in because if you dont, youll get walked all over. weither that sitting in an office somewhere or standing outside a pub. Same logic still applies IMO


So what your saying is if someone does something you disagree with you should kick the f*ck out of them or smash their windows and torch their car?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cult said:


> It was just part of growing up where i lived. In saying that, was a bit of a nutter so i guess your prob right but in saying that, you need to be a bit nuts in this world we live in because if you dont, youll get walked all over. weither that sitting in an office somewhere or standing outside a pub. Same logic still applies IMO


i grew up in a rough part of teesside so i kinda get what your saying, tho i do completely disagree about getting walked over if your not a bit nuts lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Ballin said:


> What if they could outlift you especially for reps at a high weight.


A friend of a friend I know is claiming disabilty, still manages to get up the gym a few times a week... even saw him doing sets of 50 rep squats!! mg:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Ballin said:


> If you knew someone you didn't really like who was claiming benefits on the sly, would you grass them up as a form of revenge?
> 
> Missus works at the home office (of all bloody places) and someone there is doing just that and she often jokes about dobbing her in but would you?
> 
> Snitches get stiches or throw her under the bus?!


i know drug dealers that dont work, but nor do they claim anything from the government, least they have some morals lol.

grass the wasters up if theyre on the sly.

Labour Government for you, do nothing for something. [email protected]!!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

cult said:


> Just curious, how would you deal with that situation about next door partying ?


How about knocking the door and asking them to be a bit more considerate

Just a thought


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> A friend of a friend I know is claiming disabilty, still manages to get up the gym a few times a week... even saw him doing sets of 50 rep squats!! mg:


What weight? You say anything over 89kg and I am calling HMRC!!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> So what your saying is if someone does something you disagree with you should kick the f*ck out of them or smash their windows and torch their car?


Not straight away but when your misses goes into them, asks them to turn music down. They refuse, close door on her. Next few weeks teh police asked them the same and when police went away, they turned music up. Even the police says they cant do anything that its a council matter even thou the 2 houses are owned. After all that carryon, theres only one way to deal with it and it was dealt right IMO because now there isnt a peep out of them which is the way it should be when living next door to a family with 3 kids in it. Will i do it again, you bet your balls i will but ive a wee feeling that they wont even think twice about it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cult said:


> Just curious, how would you deal with that situation about next door partying ?


tbh, its a tricky one cos to answer without being involved but i would of firmly but politely talked to them during the week when they werent partying and made my feelings clear rather than confront them mid party.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> How about knocking the door and asking them to be a bit more considerate
> 
> Just a thought


Read other reply


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

cult said:


> I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


you ever thought its not the world but you that is the problem?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> tbh, its a tricky one cos to answer without being involved but i would of firmly but politely talked to them during the week when they werent partying and made my feelings clear rather than confront them mid party.


Have done, they even had the cheeck to say to a female friend of ours out one night that "i see our next door negioubours arent to happy with us partying" They got what they deserved IMO. I was even out last weekend and bumped into the owner of the house for the first time when out since the incident and he had the cheeck to ask me to pay for the windows,lol. I lol at him and asked him was he serious and told him to GTF.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> What weight? You say anything over 89kg and I am calling HMRC!!!


Think it was about body weight, but he's got some tree trunks on him mind...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> you ever thought its not the world but you that is the problem?


Ash man, that would be silly of me lol


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> A friend of a friend I know is claiming disabilty, still manages to get up the gym a few times a week... even saw him doing sets of 50 rep squats!! mg:


Whats wrong with doing 50 rep squats. Dont you know some people might just train different to you ben


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

cult said:


> Not straight away but when your misses goes into them, asks them to turn music down. They refuse, close door on her. Next few weeks teh police asked them the same and when police went away, they turned music up. Even the police says they cant do anything that its a council matter even thou the 2 houses are owned. After all that carryon, theres only one way to deal with it and it was dealt right IMO because now there isnt a peep out of them which is the way it should be when living next door to a family with 3 kids in it. Will i do it again, you bet your balls i will but ive a wee feeling that they wont even think twice about it.


Ok fair enough. Wont argue with your opinions of dealing with things as its each to their own and all that.

1 thing though, you listed all the things that have happened to you over the years in your really rough area you reside and yet smashed some blokes window who was having a party and didn't get the sh!t kicked out of you by the revellers. :confused1: If I was having a party and someone did that to my windows I can honestly say they wouldn't be leaving without at least their wallet in my hand to pay for repairs.


----------



## strecharmstrong (Oct 29, 2013)

i was always taught u dont grass no one likes a grass!!

if u got a problem with someone confront them dont go behind there back and grass them up! its cowardly!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Think it was about body weight, but he's got some tree trunks on him mind...


Wow, very strong person. I hope they don't hurt their back and be crippled from this amount of squats.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

cult said:


> Whats wrong with doing 50 rep squats. Dont you know some people might just train different to you ben


He is on disability benefits...... (hence the thread title) :whistling:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Ok fair enough. Wont argue with your opinions of dealing with things as its each to their own and all that.
> 
> 1 thing though, you listed all the things that have happened to you over the years in your really rough area you reside and yet smashed some blokes window who was having a party and didn't get the sh!t kicked out of you by the revellers. :confused1: If I was having a party and someone did that to my windows I can honestly say they wouldn't be leaving without at least their wallet in my hand to pay for repairs.


You see thou, one fella who knows my reputation came running out of the house that night with teh owners and he knew, anything bad had of happened to me, you know the rest............ so he backed them off and told them all about me. Even thou ive lived next door to these for few years, the owners dont really know me or what im all about. It could of turned out horrible wrong for me that night because i know, i couldnt have beaten about 8 men full drink and drugs but i know one thing, i would have gave a good account of myself. Anyway, the thread has derailed away from people grassing, back on topic please lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> Wow, very strong person. I hope they don't hurt their back and be crippled from this amount of squats.


"apparently" he is already...


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

No one like a grass! tell the guy he's a cvnt etc etc but don't go crying on the grass line


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> He is on disability benefits...... (hence the thread title) :whistling:


Sure i know people on disabilty who can rep 50 squats. They have all their limbs intact but arent right in the head thou lol. Just because one isnt hopping about on 1 leg doesnt mean they cant be on disabilty


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

ewen said:


> it`s the govs fault for not having a fool proof system .


Yes and no.

Maybe the government could do more but still doesnt excuse the cnuts doing it.

Its like saying 'oh well because this woman did not have a fool proof plan on how not to be raped its her own fault not the fault of the rapist ' :confused1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

cult said:


> Do you peopl ehonestly think that if all benefit cheats stopped tomorrow, your taxes would drop. Not a fcuking chance of it because them bastards in the shirt and ties will come up with some other bullsh1t reason to get that extra bit of money out of you. The sooner you people realise this, the better your life will be. As for the benefit cheats, i couldnt give 2 fcuks about them and what they do with the money because ive alot more on my plate to worry about that being jealous of a few idiots ****ing up 50quid a week.


Personally I think somebody stealing to keep their families afloat, especially if they do it from the people you people think are ripping us all off is marginally more honourable than a benefit scrounging good for nothing layabout. Have you people considered that.

They're doing what you purport to want to do, redistributing from the rich to the less rich


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

never, couldn't be bothered, and done plenty in my time that I hope im never snitched on


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

cult said:


> I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


Or maybe people that aren't proud of getting stabbed and beaten up. That post is the strangest logic I have ever seen in print!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Personally I think somebody stealing to keep their families afloat, especially if they do it from the people you people think are ripping us all off is marginally more honourable than a benefit scrounging good for nothing layabout. Have you people considered that.
> 
> They're doing what you purport to want to do, redistributing from the rich to the less rich





Kimball said:


> Or maybe people that aren't proud of getting stabbed and beaten up. That post is the strangest logic I have ever seen in print!


Ok, you win lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

cult said:


> Sure i know people on disabilty who can rep 50 squats. They have all their limbs intact but arent right in the head thou lol. Just because one isnt hopping about on 1 leg doesnt mean they cant be on disabilty


But if they said their back was fcuked and couldnt work because of it then what?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Personally I think somebody stealing to keep their families afloat, especially if they do it from the people you people think are ripping us all off is marginally more honourable than a benefit scrounging good for nothing layabout. Have you people considered that.
> 
> They're doing what you purport to want to do, redistributing from the rich to the less rich


Nothing honourable about burgling! The hypothetical person may get £50 to feed his/her kids but what about the life they could well of devastated by breaking in to the home? I have heard of a lot of people who move straight after a burglary because their privacy has been invaded and they can never know what the person actually did to their belonging etc.

Whereas benefit cheating is personal to that person and doesn't physically/mentally harm anyway else unless you really don't like them but then again that's personal too. If they get caught they get punished that's it.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Or maybe people that aren't proud of getting stabbed and beaten up. *That post is the strangest logic I have ever seen in print!*


Really?

Didn't you see his thread about receiving a letter from school?

Proper mental.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Bashy said:


> But if they said their back was fcuked and couldnt work because of it then what?


But you see, thats all guess work on your behalf. Thats whats wrong with society today, to many people thinking to much about other peoples lives.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If I didn't think he'd rape me in my sleep I'd love to spend a weekend at @cult's place, I reckon it'd be a right laugh lol


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

cult said:


> But you see, thats all guess work on your behalf. Thats whats wrong with society today, to many people thinking to much about other peoples lives.


Im not saying its guesswork im saying what if that was the case.

Say you knew somebody at ATOS who had interviewed said person and those were the grounds they were claiming incapacity benefit or DLA


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

I read and hear the comment 'stitches for snitches' but can someone explain why it's wrong to report anyone for breaking the law?

If someone broke into my house, or worse my mum and dads, who was a known headcase give me a good reason not to 'snitch'.

In so many cases people have tried to deal with things in their own way only for things to spiral out of control and someone getting seriously hurt.

A friend's father did exactly this after being fed up of people doing the taxi's while claiming benefit whereas he had worked hard all his life. He took it into his own hands and confronted the guy, who then smacked him one...My friend's dad is now doing 2 years in prison for hitting him back and knocking him out. Unfortunately he smashed his head in hitting the floor and ended up with brain damage.

Would have been easier just to report him surely!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> Maybe the government could do more but still doesnt excuse the cnuts doing it.
> 
> Its like saying 'oh well because this woman did not have a fool proof plan on how not to be raped its her own fault not the fault of the rapist ' :confused1:


what has rape got to do with benefits .

i get the point .


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

ringing the police if youve been burgled is not grassing rofl its your own business not someone else's - telling on a benefit cheat is, its none of your business what they do get on with your own life


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Bashy said:


> Im not saying its guesswork im saying what if that was the case.
> 
> Say you knew somebody at ATOS who had interviewed said person and those were the grounds they were claiming incapacity benefit or DLA


I know quite a few who are at it and id never grass them in. People i dont even like are at it and still wouldnt rat on them. Like ive said before, i just couldnt lower myself to do it. Theres a big world out there with bigger problems IMO and i honestly hate and detest people who worry to much about people on benefits. Are your lives that empty that you have to sit and worry about some people screwing the government out of a few quid.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> ringing the police if youve been burgled is not grassing rofl its your own business not someone else's - telling on a benefit cheat is, its none of your business what they do get on with your own life


Tbf this is what ive always seen the meaning of 'grassing' as, go around telling tales about other peoples business to get them into trouble = grassing, something directly effects you, deal with how you see fit


----------



## Steviant (Sep 6, 2013)

Another thread exposing an unbridgeable divide.

A benefit cheat is stealing, pretty much directly from your wage packet. For some people it makes sense to report someone doing that, for others, "grassing" or "snitching" is never acceptable. The second view is often an emotional one, which means it wont be change by rational argument.

Both positions have good and bad points, so ultimately it's a question for your conscience.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

A benefit cheat is stealing possibly 0.01p from each of your tax pounds (well, about that much goes to fraudulent claims, if you want to know how much your neighbour the cheat is taking from you we'd need a lot more 0's). If you guys are that angry that you'd grass them up, maybe you should have a cup of tea and chill the **** out.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

cult said:


> Show me this civilised word you live in because im afarid, thats a pipe dream man. The world we live in is dirt of the highest order!


Move to Surrey mate, it's lovely.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Move to Surrey mate, it's lovely.


Just not Croydon :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I grassed the neighbour over the road, scum bag he is


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ballin said:


> Just not Croydon :lol:


Yeah, that's a sh1thole!

Godalming is much nicer.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Some people deserve it, swaning around rubbing your nose in it whilst slinging sh!t your way. Yep I'll grass them


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> what about able bodied people who can go the gym and whatnot but take the piss claiming disability? what should be done about them? you see them all the time in paper, spotted out and about on a bike. ****s


One minute unable to walk, the next minute squatting :no:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

cult said:


> You see thou, one fella who knows my reputation came running out of the house that night with teh owners and he knew, anything bad had of happened to me, you know the rest............ so he backed them off and told them all about me. Even thou ive lived next door to these for few years, the owners dont really know me or what im all about. It could of turned out horrible wrong for me that night because i know, i couldnt have beaten about 8 men full drink and drugs but i know one thing, i would have gave a good account of myself. Anyway, the thread has derailed away from people grassing, back on topic please lol


Is your reputation being on the run from the IRA?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Really?
> 
> Didn't you see his thread about receiving a letter from school?
> 
> Proper mental.


Thank god I missed it did he stab the teacher for dissing him or something!


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Thank god I missed it did he stab the teacher for dissing him or something!


Something infinitely more fcuked up.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Bashy said:


> Something infinitely more fcuked up.


Yes, deffo worth a miss then!


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you punishing the person or for the crime? Im sure you wouldnt grass up a best mate who was doing the same thing.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

WannaGetHench said:


> ringing the police if youve been burgled is not grassing rofl its your own business not someone else's - telling on a benefit cheat is, its none of your business what they do get on with your own life


I disagree mate. Some people I know believe that informing the 'pigs' about anything is grassing so I lumped it all into one. Benefit fraud costs just under £2 billion per year if I remember correctly and that excludes single parent benefit fraud.

Why should we allow them to take the **** and claim benefit and work and end up having a better life than some people who work themselves into the ground just to 'survive.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I disagree mate. Some people I know believe that informing the 'pigs' about anything is grassing so I lumped it all into one. Benefit fraud costs just under £2 billion per year if I remember correctly and that excludes single parent benefit fraud.
> 
> Why should we allow them to take the **** and claim benefit and work and end up having a better life than some people who work themselves into the ground just to 'survive.


Think about that number for a sec. even while your at it, go find the exact details, go through it all and find out how they came to this number and youll understand that its a number just plucked out of thin air.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

cult said:


> Think about that number for a sec. even while your at it, go find the exact details, go through it all and find out how they came to this number and you'll understand that its a number just plucked out of thin air.


Okay it's £1.6 billion in 2012 that could be put to good use. Even if it was half that it doesn't make it right for someone to 'utilise' the welfare state at the expense of others who work really hard and are worse of as a result...because they have morals and a work ethic.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Okay it's £1.6 billion in 2012 that could be put to good use. Even if it was half that it doesn't make it right for someone to 'utilise' the welfare state at the expense of others who work really hard and are worse of as a result...because they have morals and a work ethic.


First of all, that amount is still not right. Find out how they come to these figers and get back to me. Youll understand its all bullsh1t. Secondly, there aint enough jobs to keep the UK in full employment so theres always going to be a section of society that will need benefits and if that means some doing a few days here and there on top of collect benefits then so be it.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

At no point have I said people won't need benefits while unemployed, etc. That's what the Welfare stated was created for. People are entitled to work for up to 16 hours per week without affecting their benefits so how about work the 'few days here and there' and declare them. I'm talking about people claiming that they are unable to work but clearly can. I'm talking about people claiming single parent benefit because the father is absent when not only are they around but often living in the same house unofficially. Cult, you may be happy with people abusing the system that our great nation set up to assist people in genuine need...I am not.

It was created as a short term assistance when families fall on hardship due to unemployment, etc. It was not designed as a way of life or a career!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

The whole fcuking world is corrupt, no amount of bitching, whining, snitching will change it. Worry about your own $hit.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

report them its a no brainer


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Let people live their lives and take care of your own


----------



## bennyboy (Feb 23, 2009)

Maybe all the do gooders should grass there steroid dealers up, I doubt they pay tax like you good people

I'm sure selling steroids is illegal and as quite a lot of you hate people that break the law you should do your duty

mind your own business, if you got a problem with someone go and confront them or ignore them

nobody likes a grass


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Yes they are cheating you out of tax you pay


No the government cheat you out of your own money and then choose to give it to people that dont deserve it


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

bennyboy said:


> Maybe all the do gooders should grass there steroid dealers up, I doubt they pay tax like you good people
> 
> I'm sure selling steroids is illegal and as quite a lot of you hate people that break the law you should do your duty
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Imo its sneakey as ****. A man has gotta do what a man has gotta do to put food on the table. Do the government care about you and how skint you are? No, so why should anybody feel bad about abusing their system. I wouldnt. Thankfully im in a fairly comfertable position and claim nothing at all from the state. I resent paying my tax but i decided to just to keep out of trouble for an easy life. If it wernt for having a daughter id live in a hotel or holiday park and **** the government off completely.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

IGotTekkers said:


> Do the government care about you and how skint you are? No, so why should anybody feel bad about abusing their system.


If they didn't care then they would simply remove the welfare state.

I think that's going to be my last post on this as people will always have differing opinions and think and believe what they want.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Being a grass is at odds with my beliefs but I do so hate a dirty sponging sphincter. They should all be public stoned


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

I dont see the point in grassing them up, you wont gain anything.

Get your own back another way, dont stoop to it.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The order of hate generally goes

1. Paedo's

2. Smackheads

3. Grasses


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

Tough one - I resent paying tax and seeing how carelessly the goverment distributes the money. There are too many families on benefits now with massive flat screen TVs claiming they dont have enough money for food each week.

I dont believe in grassing, but I think the deeper route of the problem is that a culture change is needed. There is just a lack of integrity claiming un-nesecary benefits and dodging tax.

As someone who has just left the Army it makes me feel sick to the stomach that young 18 year old lads in Afghan are getting their legs blown off whilst paying tax just so that some low life over here can not pay tax.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kroc said:


> Tough one - I resent paying tax and seeing how carelessly the goverment distributes the money. There are too many families on benefits now with massive flat screen TVs claiming they dont have enough money for food each week.
> 
> I dont believe in grassing, but I think the deeper route of the problem is that a culture change is needed. There is just a lack of integrity claiming un-nesecary benefits and dodging tax.
> 
> As someone who has just left the Army it makes me feel sick to the stomach that young 18 year old lads in Afghan are getting their legs blown off whilst paying tax just so that some low life over here can not pay tax.


I know mate, and just think.. if nobody committed benefit fraud there would be more money to send more poor young lads to war, resulting in more casualtys. It makes me sick too


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know mate, and just think.. if nobody committed benefit fraud there* would be more money* to send more poor young lads to war, resulting in more casualtys. It makes me sick too


....or to arm them with better kit... (but thats a whole other conversation)


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Never snitch never bitch

Jks I'd definitely report!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sneeky_dave said:


> *The order of hate generally goes*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> At no point have I said people won't need benefits while unemployed, etc. That's what the Welfare stated was created for. People are entitled to work for up to 16 hours per week without affecting their benefits so how about work the 'few days here and there' and declare them. I'm talking about people claiming that they are unable to work but clearly can. I'm talking about people claiming single parent benefit because the father is absent when not only are they around but often living in the same house unofficially. Cult, you may be happy with people abusing the system that our great nation set up to assist people in genuine need...I am not.
> 
> It was created as a short term assistance when families fall on hardship due to unemployment, etc. It was not designed as a way of life or a career!


Is that the same unemployment that your government has put quite alot of you in without a care in the world.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

If you honestly believe in the system and them abusing it is something you can't live with knowing then grass away, if that will make you feel like you've done your bit for society then do what you have to do.

However...

The fact its "someone you don't like" makes it seem like your just looking to cause trouble and stir $hit for someone bacause you dont get on with them rather than your crusading to improve society.

If its your moral judgment that's tempting you to call it in then fine.

If its more to do with that fact you don't like the guy, don't be such a ****.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

vetran said:


> No
> 
> 1 some fcker on my smith machine
> 
> ...


Thow shall not curl in the squat rack


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kroc said:


> ....or to arm them with better kit... (but thats a whole other conversation)


I think not sending them in the first place is safer than giving them better guns :lol:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

This entire thread is like the last half of "goodfellas":thumb:


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

People complain about all the debt the UK has, all the extra tax we pay on fuel, alcohol you name it. But i'm pretty sure we all know someone that is a benefit cheat.

The few people that I know that have claimed benefits only done it for a few years due to losing their jobs but finding some eventually. Grassed in my old neighbour. Drunken parties at all times during the night whilst on benefits. working on the side during summer time. Grassed him in twice, nowt got done about it. Same for a woman my ex was friends with. claimed benefits on her old married name done it for years whilst working full time cash in hand. same story. Depending where you live but it seems that my old local council doesnt give a damn.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes... .wouldnt have an issue with grassing up a benefit vheat....maybe already have...


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

nah you dont grass, they are taking the risk of being caught so thats the price they pay for doing it. Its not gonna effect you.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

stew82 said:


> nah you dont grass, they are taking the risk of being caught so thats the price they pay for doing it. Its not gonna effect you.


And how do you think they get caught?


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

blitz2163 said:


> And how do you think they get caught?


if they dont get caught then fair play to them and whats it to do with anyone else? I'm not sure how they get caught because ive never done it before but if its because of a grass then whoever is grassing are just jealous. shouldnt stick ya nose into it and let them run the risk on their own.


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

stew82 said:


> if they dont get caught then fair play to them and whats it to do with anyone else? I'm not sure how they get caught because ive never done it before but if its because of a grass then whoever is grassing are just jealous. shouldnt stick ya nose into it and let them run the risk on their own.


so potentially your happy that 20p in every legitimate £1 you earn is donated to tax, whilst others don't have to pay it?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

stew82 said:


> if they dont get caught then fair play to them and whats it to do with anyone else? I'm not sure how they get caught because ive never done it before but if its because of a grass then whoever is grassing are just jealous. shouldnt stick ya nose into it and let them run the risk on their own.


Some maybe jealous others may just not like being made a mug of while they work hard for their money and then some dosser basically steals it off them so they can sit at home scratching their sack laughing at all the people working hard to support them.

You say they run the risk of getting caught but you seem against them actually being caught because grassing isn't cool.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

lol at the anti grassing brigade- are we still in the school playground?? we a re a SOCIETY capital words- our behaviour whether people like it or not DOES affect everyones day to day life- you would be naive to think other wise:

- Insurance premiums- high why?

-uninsured drivers, high crime rates, people who decide drink driving is cool etc

Amongst other things we pay high taxes because....... massive social support in the form of family tax credits, and unemployment benefits

sooo..... we should keep on paying these beacause " one should not grass on ones neibour"

Yeah like F!ck. Ill grass anybody up if they are scumbaggy enough to play the system to that extent.. and have.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'd throw them under the bus and then make sure the bus reverses back over the fvckers till they give them something to claim about.

Got to start weaselling out the scum slowly slowly. People blame the system/the neighbour/the immigrants/the moon and what not but they never take responsibility for their own actions.

Funny thing is that most that illegally claim benefits are the ones that complain about the above and the benefits which are given out when in fact they contribute fvck all to the system.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

cult said:


> I have been stabbed in teh face (twice), back, nose bitten, part of my ear bitten off, had my arm smashed in (have a metal plate running along it with 9 screws), had my car stole, been hit with a hammer on teh head, been chased by some cnut with a gun and never once have i went to the police. I come from a place that we deal with sh1t ourselves and it gets dealt with properly. Ill give a wee example why, our next door negioubours where partying 6 weeks in a row during the summer then a few weeks in a row here and there, we let it slide the first few weeks, 3rd week i was going to go in only he misses wouldnt let me because there would have been trouble because she knows what im like. She went in, few weeks in a row, got teh cops on few occasions and still the carryon. Next week after that, they at it again, i filled 2 wine bottles full of water and ****ed them through there 2 patio back doors where they where partying. Few of them run out, i hit one with an iron bar and told the other im going to burn his BMW and work van sitting in his drive. Anyway after all that, its been a few months after the incident and not once have they played music at teh weekends. All this talk about grassing up, only weak people do this IMO


No wonder you thought it was wrong the school advising you about a kid with cancer instead of pulling it out. Surprised you didn't stab the kid to death to avoid the hassle.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

John Andrew said:


> To be a great society we all need to be honest, have integrity and work hard! How can this be achieved when politicians and the public sector follow none of the rules. *They treat us with contempt and new laws. Time we started to treat them the same way. Stop listening to the lies, get rid of party politics, [bad and worse] and elect some honest people to do the right thing for the country. *
> 
> This is needed by the entire western world. We have empowered politicians and straight out liars end thieves. allowed them to debased out money and destroy our family unit!
> 
> ...


Re the bit in bold - Russell Brand tried that wheeze, recently. Whilst I suspect he thought he was being relevant, and "Right on, man" - the truth couldn't have been further away. The people he was attempting to appeal to, couldn't give a **** about politics, and who's biggest challenge was apathy, not the "the political system doesn't get us" or more likely "we don't get the political system". How he thought his rallying cry was going to be much more than 5 minutes of controversy I'll never know. He made that age old mistake of believing he was in touch with, and represented a certain group, when the reality is probably a lot further from the truth than he realised - because he was and is sat in a position of privilege, but somehow believed that his previous troubles with drugs and whatever the **** else, bought him currency there.



stew82 said:


> if they dont get caught then fair play to them and whats it to do with anyone else?


Because they're not living in a bubble - their actions have consequences. And they're doing it using public funds.



Kroc said:


> so potentially your happy that 20p in every legitimate £1 you earn is donated to tax, whilst others don't have to pay it?


The amount of tax you'll end up paying is most likely significantly higher than 20p in the £1, even for basic rate taxpayers, once you consider the other less direct aspects of taxation (like VAT, fuel tax etc). When calculations, or at least estimates of how much money in terms of what people earn, and subsequently spend, is actually taken in tax, many would be suprised - it will be a lot higher percentage than many realise. There's a big reason why taxation has reduced focus on direct means, and more focus on indirect means, in recent decades. So they can smoke it past the wrong guy.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't like people that do it but I don't respect the system enough to grass them.

Living legitimately in society is difficult and some people just aren't cut out for it. Some people are born different and I don't think badly of that sort any more, I'm a half way dreamer myself. I do get horrified at the extent of the fraud some people commit though, I couldn't live with myself knowing that every kid I have is paid for by the government and that I'm contributing nothing, I'm fascinated by this mentality.

I think about all the people that have inherited their wealth and never had to work a day in their lives, with freedom to have families, huge cars and houses and they don't 'deserve' it either. It's a pretty unfair world TBH and don't seem to be any easy answers. It's hard to justify hating on poor layabouts when rich layabouts are just as bad, the whole subject is a grey area to me


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I pay tax and always have done, they take the tax and always will do...

I'd grass anyone up straight away.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

DeskSitter said:


> I don't like people that do it but I don't respect the system enough to grass them.
> 
> Living legitimately in society is difficult and some people just aren't cut out for it. Some people are born different and I don't think badly of that sort any more, I'm a half way dreamer myself. I do get horrified at the extent of the fraud some people commit though, I couldn't live with myself knowing that every kid I have is paid for by the government and that I'm contributing nothing, I'm fascinated by this mentality.
> 
> I think about all the people that have inherited their wealth and never had to work a day in their lives, with freedom to have families, huge cars and houses and they don't 'deserve' it either. It's a pretty unfair world TBH and don't seem to be any easy answers. It's hard to justify hating on poor layabouts when rich layabouts are just as bad, the whole subject is a grey area to me


There will always be haves and have nots.

Society has shown a huge slide, though, when the tipping point failed, such that the have nots became self-aware, and realised (pretty much en-masse) that crime (either petty, or organised), benefits as a lifestyle choice, benefit fraud, and / or seeking that elusive 90 seconds of fame that some reality TV offers, became significantly more prevalent in peoples' mindset, than aspiring and succeeding beyond their current circumstances.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread is has cheered up my day....for those who said they'd grass straight away....how about I grass on you's for steroid use, going over the speed limit, littering in public etc...don't be cvnts, grassing on anyone and them getting their money of them does more harm than good..'oh I grassed on the family down the road cause they don't bother looking for jobs and im a perfect citzen', well done, that family will likely starve now or commit crimes to fed the family...if you grass your a fcuking cvnt, worry about your own perfect lives, you cvnts

P.S You want to solve the proble, don't grass but run in Elections


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> this thread is has cheered up my day....for those who said they'd grass straight away....how about I grass on you's for steroid use, going over the speed limit, littering in public etc...don't be cvnts, grassing on anyone and them getting their money of them does more harm than good..'oh I grassed on the family down the road cause they don't bother looking for jobs and im a perfect citzen', well done, that family will likely starve now or commit crimes to fed the family...if you grass your a fcuking cvnt, worry about your own perfect lives, you cvnts
> 
> P.S You want to solve the proble, don't grass but run in Elections


go on then


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> go on then


cant, you got married last year.....you've enough problems


----------



## Kroc (Sep 28, 2013)

barsnack said:


> this thread is has cheered up my day....for those who said they'd grass straight away....how about I grass on you's for steroid use, going over the speed limit, littering in public etc...don't be cvnts, grassing on anyone and them getting their money of them does more harm than good..'oh I grassed on the family down the road cause they don't bother looking for jobs and im a perfect citzen', well done, that family will likely starve now or commit crimes to fed the family...if you grass your a fcuking cvnt, worry about your own perfect lives, you cvnts
> 
> P.S You want to solve the proble, don't grass but run in Elections


Fair one... tax evasion costs the UK in the region of £70bn / year... I guess we should all just continue to pretend it doesnt happen because the person doing it is a "good lad"!

I wonder how that money could actually be spent - other than getting the country out of its huge debt, the NHS needs a massive reform, so do our road networks, public transport system, and a whole host of other areas.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

a grass is a grass anyway you look at it fcuk that next you all will be running to the head master lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Kroc said:


> Fair one... tax evasion costs the UK in the region of £70bn / year... I guess we should all just continue to pretend it doesnt happen because the person doing it is a "good lad"!
> 
> I wonder how that money could actually be spent - other than getting the country out of its huge debt, the NHS needs a massive reform, so do our road networks, public transport system, and a whole host of other areas.


how about not getting into a huge debt by fighting pointless Wars...im sure that would just about cover it


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow! What a popular thread!!!!!

I'd say if the motive is pure "revenge" then grass on that basis only and know it.

Otherwise I think you should go the 1984 way and grass on anyone and everyone (including friends and family) for 'breaking the law' no matter what it is, otherwise you become a hypocrite.

Nobody likes a grass do they?


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

If some one was coming round your house once a month and lifting £200 out of your wallet you'd do something about it, "grassing" or give them a kicking it's exactly the same thing you're taking revenge for them stealing from you. So you can come down off the "people only grass for revenge" horse sh*it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

User Name said:


> Nobody likes a grass do they?


Dunno... if a mate reported someone for benifit fraud I really couldn't give a shit tbh.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

User Name said:


> Wow! What a popular thread!!!!!
> 
> I'd say if the motive is pure "revenge" then grass on that basis only and know it.
> 
> ...


Become a hypocrite? Practically everybody is a hypocrite.

As to people grassing I'm ambivalent - the contrary argument is just the rhetoric of the playground bully, either extolled by such grown up, or those conditioned with it.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Couldn't do it...

If I really wanted revenge Id just punch them...

Then Id let them know if the grassed on me i know they are on the fiddle... Lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i wonder who it was who first decided that it was morally wrong to report crime.

my guess would be a criminal.

:lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

a.notherguy said:


> i wonder who it was who first decided that it was morally wrong to report crime.
> 
> my guess would be a criminal.
> 
> :lol:


And the families and friends of criminals


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Kimball said:


> And the families and friends of criminals


im sure it wasnt the victims!


----------



## polarman (Nov 21, 2013)

I was brought up never to grass even spent some time inside, last 2 years my partner been treated for breast cancer as we both have our own businesses we couldn't claim any thing, have a sister that's a smack head gets disability over £2300 a month and her boyfriend also a smack head gets paid to stay at home to look after her,never done a days work between them and he had the to nerve to ask if I could give him work cash in the hand


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

this is why i have a second job i dont pay tax on


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't like the idea of grassing, it's just how I was brought up. Even if you did grass then the DSS don't have the resources to do anything about it.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Nobody likes a GRASSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmmm well not wishing to be controversial but I see it as:

Come from money(Daily Mail reading parents) - grassing acceptable.

Come from nowt (Sun/Star reading parents)- It would be unthinkable.

I just physically couldn't grass.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

polarman said:


> I was brought up never to grass even spent some time inside, last 2 years my partner been treated for breast cancer as we both have our own businesses we couldn't claim any thing, have a sister that's a smack head gets disability over £2300 a month and her boyfriend also a smack head gets paid to stay at home to look after her,never done a days work between them and he had the to nerve to ask if I could give him work cash in the hand


come on then how the fcuk does she claim that amount for disability


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Hmmm well not wishing to be controversial but I see it as:
> 
> Come from money(Daily Mail reading parents)


Daily Mail readers, and come from money in the same sentence? Are you mad?

Here's my rough and ready take: crims, wannabe crims and wannabe gangsters, bullies, and their lackeys - the notion is abhorrent. But, they have an underlying motivation.

The people that come from money? Couldn't give a shit.

Middle class england? Partly righteous indignation, and part moral outrage but don't wanna get involved.

As to those with apathy? Well I couldn't give a **** about them.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Armz said:


> I don't like the idea of grassing, it's just how I was brought up. Even if you did grass then the DSS don't have the resources to do anything about it.


If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> Nobody likes a GRASSSSSS!!!!!!


If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Hmmm well not wishing to be controversial but I see it as:
> 
> Come from money(Daily Mail reading parents) - grassing acceptable.
> 
> ...


If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?





AndyTee said:


> If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?





AndyTee said:


> If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?


I think there's a problem with your PC fella. All it seems to do is copy+paste.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

AndyTee said:


> If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?


Politicians and bankers rob your cash everyday. Go and ring the old bill on them.

Phoning the police because someone has robbed my stuff isn't grassing.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Armz said:


> Politicians and bankers rob your cash everyday. Go and ring the old bill on them.
> 
> Phoning the police because someone has robbed my stuff isn't grassing.


Really please define grassing for me then as I've completely misunderstood all along.

Is it reporting somebody who does something you wouldn't do is ok, but if you would consider doing the same thing it's grassing? Because that is exactly what it's coming across like.


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Really please define grassing for me then as I've completely misunderstood all along.
> 
> Is it reporting somebody who does something you wouldn't do is ok, but if you would consider doing the same thing it's grassing? Because that is exactly what it's coming across like.


What are you going on about pal? I've been robbed before and reported it as a crime to the police...so if that makes me a grass then fine. But you know damn well that's not what I'm saying. Don't be so pedantic and chill out.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Would people grass on a benefit cheat they did like, you know on principle ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Armz said:


> What are you going on about pal? I've been robbed before and reported it as a crime to the police...so if that makes me a grass then fine. But you know damn well that's not what I'm saying. Don't be so pedantic and chill out.


Yes actually it does make you a grass, of course it does. Not that I disagree with you doing it in the slightest. What I disagree with is peoples warped attitude on what a grass is, somebody who would report anybody for anything is a grass, it's really simple. And I'm not the one getting wound up about being a grass now am I so who needs to chill out?


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yes actually it does make you a grass, of course it does. Not that I disagree with you doing it in the slightest. What I disagree with is peoples warped attitude on what a grass is, somebody who would report anybody for anything is a grass, it's really simple. And I'm not the one getting wound up about being a grass now am I so who needs to chill out?


No worries. Leave it at that then.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> Would people grass on a benefit cheat they did like, you know on principle ?


I wouldn't no, but I'd tell them exactly what I thought of them doing it and give them 3 months or so to sort themselves out.

And yes, off the internet, in the real world, that is really what I would and have done.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> I wouldn't no, but I'd tell them exactly what I thought of them doing it and give them 3 months or so to sort themselves out.
> 
> And yes, off the internet, in the real world, that is really what I would and have done.


each to there own mate, l wouldn't, fu*k this country and fu*k the people who run it.

Just given themselves a 15 % pay rise haven't they to tell us too tighten our belts and turn the heating off etc...

I would also add about the statement of " if we all payed our bit "

Big companies get away with paying next to fu*k all thro tax breaks and loopholes every year, pretty sure Starbucks was a recent example, lets get them paying there fair share as well.

People are given beneifts so the like of McDonalds can pay minimum wages and make gazillions ££££££'s profit, who is being grassed up and made to play fair there ?

Like l say fu*k em, get what you can because the dirty ribbiung bastards who " run " this country sure as hell do.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> each to there own mate, l wouldn't, fu*k this country and fu*k the people who run it.
> 
> Just given themselves a 15 % pay rise haven't they to tell us too tighten our belts and turn the heating off etc...
> 
> ...


Ah now, I never said I agreed with the way things were run or have been run. But I am a very strong believer in 2 wrongs not making a right. I hate this country and it's politics, not voted for 3 elections as I think they're all crooks. But in my mind that doesn't make it right to take from anybody else, either directly or indirectly.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Ah now, I never said I agreed with the way things were run or have been run. But I am a very strong believer in 2 wrongs not making a right. I hate this country and it's politics, not voted for 3 elections as I think they're all crooks. But in my mind that doesn't make it right to take from anybody else, either directly or indirectly.


Fair enough, l am a great believer in treat people how you want to be treated and leading by example, so until the ruling bodies do this then for me its every man for himself.

I paid over £150 grand in taxes both direct and in direct when l had my business, then when l was on my ar*e about to lose my home l was told l wasn't entitled to anything.... like l said, fu*k em, they fu*k us every opportunity.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Yeah grass em up. Will make you feel better but you wont save any money.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Yes actually it does make you a grass, of course it does. Not that I disagree with you doing it in the slightest. What I disagree with is peoples warped attitude on what a grass is, somebody who would report anybody for anything is a grass, it's really simple. And I'm not the one getting wound up about being a grass now am I so who needs to chill out?


Reporting a crime ie robbery isn't grassing imo but informing on someone you know for something like benefit fraud is grassing as its sneaky and snide. Its like telling tales as a kid.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> Fair enough, l am a great believer in treat people how you want to be treated and leading by example, so until the ruling bodies do this then for me its every man for himself.
> 
> I paid over £150 grand in taxes both direct and in direct when l had my business, then when l was on my ar*e about to lose my home l was told l wasn't entitled to anything.... like l said, fu*k em, they fu*k us every opportunity.


150 grand tax what did u own microsoft lol? I hope you calculated it right mate cuz its sounds like you have a big succesful business there that you worked hard to build and unless the govenment have give you a good fvcking over for it then you will be a tax cheat.

The whole govenment aint fit to lick the sweat off a rats bollox imo.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I would only 'grass' if it affected me directly. Why get up in peoples business, how they live their life is up to them. If they are nickin a few quid off the government, so what! They are not gna end up living as good a life is me with ripping off benefits. Maybe they didnt have the start in life, the brains or the ethic to live a normal life. Most ppl who rip it are thick and would probably only get low wages anyway. The systems messed up, ppl are better off ripping it than working a lot of the time.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> 150 grand tax what did u own microsoft lol? I hope you calculated it right mate cuz its sounds like you have a big succesful business there that you worked hard to build and unless the govenment have give you a good fvcking over for it then you will be a tax cheat.
> 
> The whole govenment aint fit to lick the sweat off a rats bollox imo.


It was direct and indirect mate, my fuel bill alone was £185,000 plus all the vat l collected for free, the contributions for my employee's, my own personal taxes.....

Transport was and still is a terrible business to get into, the rates were that cut throat that every penny that went on fuel cut deep into your running costs.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> It was direct and indirect mate, my fuel bill alone was £185,000 plus all the vat l collected for free, the contributions for my employee's, my own personal taxes.....
> 
> Transport was and still is a terrible business to get into, the rates were that cut throat that every penny that went on fuel cut deep into your running costs.


Tell me about it mate. Not on your scale but since april my fuel bill is near 17grand. Most of that price per liter is tax anyway and ill be taxed again in april.

People still want you to do jobs for next to fvck all a mile.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Tell me about it mate. Not on your scale but since april my fuel bill is near 17grand. Most of that price per liter is tax anyway and ill be taxed again in april.
> 
> People still want you to do jobs for next to fvck all a mile.


It wasn't till l lost the lot and took a long hard look l realised l had zip chance mate, too many people taking there bit of the pie before l got my cut, at which point there was no profit left, never ever again will l provide employment or jobs to this country. There is no incentive what so ever.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> It wasn't till l lost the lot and took a long hard look l realised l had zip chance mate, too many people taking there bit of the pie before l got my cut, at which point there was no profit left, never ever again will l provide employment or jobs to this country. There is no incentive what so ever.


Thats why im only gonna take on self employed mate. Less hassle that way and i take my cut 1st before i give them theirs. Even my mate who comes with me is on a self employed basis. If we dont work he dont get paid the same as me. No holiday pay etc.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Thats why im only gonna take on self employed mate. Less hassle that way and i take my cut 1st before i give them theirs. Even my mate who comes with me is on a self employed basis. If we dont work he dont get paid the same as me. No holiday pay etc.


I wish l had done the same, 4 weeks holiday pay to people who were costing me money was heart breaking, plus bank hols and 15 % contributions, no chance in hell would l do it again.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Would people grass on a benefit cheat they did like, you know on principle ?


I have this conundrum daily,a 'friend' of mine who runs a very profitable business,his wife is claiming a grand a month in benefits and it pays the two kids private school fees every month


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I have this conundrum daily,a 'friend' of mine who runs a very profitable business,his wife is claiming a grand a month in benefits and it pays the two kids private school fees every month


there is no easy way to ask this without sounding sh*tty and l genuinely don't mean too but why would you grass him up ?

Jealousy or for the good of the country ?

Do you honestly feel in any way shape or form it would make a difference to anything in the grand scheme of things ?

Like l say really not being a ku*t here l swear l am just curious as to what you feel you would achieve ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> there is no easy way to ask this without sounding sh*tty and l genuinely don't mean too but why would you grass him up ?
> 
> Jealousy or for the good of the country ?
> 
> ...


I know what you're saying milky but these friends employ 10 staff,genuinely have a house worth about 1.3mil, have planning permission on a bit of their garden for 3 five bed houses and are claiming social and spending the money on private school fees.

I don't mind any Cnut getting their bit off of the state,single mums,disabled,injured etc etc but sometimes people absolutely take the pi55.

If they couldn't afford the school fees then I wouldn't mind. It would make no difference to me other than them paying for ite school themselves. Some people can't afford to give their kids bus money,or school dinners. Just would be nice for the payments to stop and if they had to pay it all back then good

Not saying I will grass,but when I go round their house and their lording it up in the pool,then fcuk me I'm tempted


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I know what you're saying milky but these friends employ 10 staff,genuinely have a house worth about 1.3mil, have planning permission on a bit of their garden for 3 five bed houses and are claiming social and spending the money on private school fees.
> 
> I don't mind any Cnut getting their bit off of the state,single mums,disabled,injured etc etc but sometimes people absolutely take the pi55.
> 
> ...


How the hell have they not been investigated then mate ??

FTR l totally understand your frustration.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I know what you're saying milky but these friends employ 10 staff,genuinely have a house worth about 1.3mil, have planning permission on a bit of their garden for 3 five bed houses and are claiming social and spending the money on private school fees.
> 
> I don't mind any Cnut getting their bit off of the state,single mums,disabled,injured etc etc but sometimes people absolutely take the pi55.
> 
> ...


See that for me is a prime example. Tell them you've got a problem with it and they need to sort it! That's not like a single mum taking a bit extra or a possibly slightly dodgy disability, that's full on scumbag.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> How the hell have they not been investigated then mate ??
> 
> FTR l totally understand your frustration.


They went bankrupt,started up another business in a different name etc so as far as the state knows then they have no income as such


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Kimball said:


> See that for me is a prime example. Tell them you've got a problem with it and they need to sort it! That's not like a single mum taking a bit extra or a possibly slightly dodgy disability, that's full on scumbag.


I agree, single mum etc getting a bit extra then good, but when you genuinely don't need the money then it's an absolutely con


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> See that for me is a prime example. Tell them you've got a problem with it and they need to sort it! That's not like a single mum taking a bit extra or a possibly slightly dodgy disability, that's full on scumbag.


But fraud is fraud mate.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not sure I get this multi tier attitude
> 
> So if you don't like them you dob them in because they are stealing your tax money.* But if it's your mate doing building work cash in hand and not paying tax, that you then have to make up, it's ok?* If you're tax got reduced by the amount your mates are fiddling and they started paying it would you give it to them out of your own wallet?


No, it isnt ok to drop your mate in it, but these guys mates are probably looking after them to an extent and keeping it shut, whereas if your mate was doing cash in hand and claiming, i bet someone else would be out for him, and you were keeping your mouth shut. Dog eat dog world.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> But fraud is fraud mate.


That's the same as someone working a Saturday morning for cash and not declaring it then Milky. I know its fraud but some circumstances are opposite ends of the scale


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> But fraud is fraud mate.


Yes it is, but fraud to keep food in your kids mouths is a little different to fraud to send the brats to private schools! And yes I'm fully aware that's hypocritical


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> That's the same as someone working a Saturday morning for cash and not declaring it then Milky. I know its fraud but some circumstances are opposite ends of the scale


Hey totally agree mate hence why l wouldn't grass either of them up.

I am also a big believer in let he without sin cast the first stone.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Milky said:


> I wish l had done the same, 4 weeks holiday pay to people who were costing me money was heart breaking, plus bank hols and 15 % contributions, no chance in hell would l do it again.


Its all ok when your on the employed sife of the fence. Are you still self employed mate?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> Hey totally agree mate hence why l wouldn't grass either of them up.
> 
> I am also a big believer in let he without sin cast the first stone.


Yes you're right,would be hypocritical of us to make out we're all law abiding angels and don't fiddle the system somehow


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Milky said:


> Hey totally agree mate hence why l wouldn't grass either of them up.
> 
> I am also a big believer in let he without sin cast the first stone.


I'm guessing there would be crimes you would report though Milky, in fact I know there would be as you're a compassionate bloke. I guess it's just that 'the line' is a personal thing from person to person.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Its all ok when your on the employed sife of the fence. Are you still self employed mate?


strange situation mate, self employed by the same company, taxed at source etc..



luther1 said:


> Yes you're right,would be hypocritical of us to make out we're all law abiding angels and don't fiddle the system somehow


Really not judging anyone here mate, we live our lives by our own rules.



2004mark said:


> I'm guessing there would be crimes you would report though Milky, in fact I know there would be as you're a compassionate bloke. I guess it's just that 'the line' is a personal think from person to person.


Exactly mate, l wouldn't hesitate in grassing up a peado or a cold blooded murderer but they are probably the only people l would grass up.

Again possibly hypocritical BUT l know for a fact l would never commit either of those atrocities.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Benefits should be Paid in part with food vouchers as much as 50% then 25% for utilities


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Think of it this way your paying/working to give them those benefits. i know what id do


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, 100%.

They're not working and spending the tax money that tax man c*nt takes off us and all they do is sit on their ****s.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

If it's a case of someone working for a bit of cash of hand is very hard to prove, if the employer and employee both deny there was any payment. Can just say is helping out and not getting paid, if payment is cash then no record of any payment.


----------



## SwoleNerd (Dec 13, 2013)

Life's too short to worry about what others are doing.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Ballin said:


> I agree with you 100%- but I always hear this argument it's the game you got to blame not the player which I don't understand.


that applies if theyre legitamently claiming and because theyve got kids getting stupid amounts..


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

No, I'm no grass. Live and let live..


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> Daily Mail readers, and come from money in the same sentence? Are you mad?
> 
> Here's my rough and ready take: crims, wannabe crims and wannabe gangsters, bullies, and their lackeys - the notion is abhorrent. But, they have an underlying motivation.


I take your point

I'm none of the above and neither are my parents who had hardworking work for what you want mentality ....but again they wouldn't dream of stealing or grassing but then

gain another factor in this may be the age group as they are pensioners and I'm not exactly young.

I also think a crim would grass if it was to their advantage tbh.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Have you challenged then first, told them what you think of them? Or are you just going to say nothing to their face and grass them up in the quiet?


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Milky said:


> It was direct and indirect mate, my fuel bill alone was £185,000 plus all the vat l collected for free, the contributions for my employee's, my own personal taxes.....
> 
> Transport was and still is a terrible business to get into, the rates were that cut throat that every penny that went on fuel cut deep into your running costs.


I was an IT contractor for a while and is was heartbreaking writing the cheques out to gov - its only then you actually realise how hard it is to run a successfulll business and

actually have money from it as they basically bleed you dry :-(


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

AndyTee said:


> If you saw people nicking your stuff, Would you grass them to the old bill?


Nah I'd give em a tap with my maglite and ask if they wanted the police or an ambulance called 

I kinda get what everyones on trying to relate Indirect/Direct crimes but IMHO a direct crime against you

i'snt grassing and anyway the insurance company are probably gonna want an incident number.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dudeofdoom said:


> I also think a crim would grass if it was to their advantage tbh.


There may be no honor between thieves but least they know what happens to a grass should they be found out to be one.

Normally it would be the opposite. Crims would stay quiet regardless but the law abiding folk would pick and choose when to grass depending on how it currently suited them.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I work full time, am skint and it p*sses me right off to see people sitting comfortably bleeding the benefits system dry, but no way could I grass someone into the police lol I wouldnt be able to live with myself. Being a benefit cheats one thing, but being a grass is such a little bitch title to have, couldnt live with the shame, no thanks.


----------



## Nesquik (May 14, 2012)

I would grass them in for sure. My tax is paying for them... screw that.


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I think there's a problem with your PC fella. All it seems to do is copy+paste.


Just a bit bored of the council estate mentality.

People that gain illegaly at the expense of others make me sick.


----------

